
Show HN: Feedback Toaster - wishrider
https://feedbacktoaster.com/
======
cphoover
Who the f __k are you that I 'm going to pay $5 to?

No offense intended at all, but before someone shells out $5, they probably
want your credentials.

That's my roast of your site. :)

~~~
wishrider
$5? Its $1 now! And I'm the feedbackRoaster3000!

